# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  عدم  وجود آیکون Anonymous Access   در تب   permission Tools در  Sharepoint 2010

## Dashti

جهت دسترسی همه کاربران به سایت بدون یوزر و پسورد  نیاز به اتنجام تنظیمات 
و انتخاب آیکون Anonymous Access   در تب permission Tools هست. مشکل اینجاست که  چنین آیکونی
وجود ندارد . ؟ به چه شکل میتوان این آیکون را نمایان کرد ؟  :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------

